# Show us your Mini/MINI



## Sportspack Mark

Lets see your pride and joys, either Mini or MINI type variant 

Heres some of my past examples and the present wagon

1996 Rover Mini Mayfair









2003 MINI ONE

















And my 2008 Cooper Clubman


----------



## _karlos

Not much of a mini, yet.. But here she is fella


----------



## Sportspack Mark

supercharged  excellent. Do love Mini's on 10's. I went through a phase of thinking sports pack wheels were the be all and end all but now 10's are best!


----------



## Bristle Hound

R56 MINI Cooper S Stage 1 JCW


----------



## Turkleton




----------



## _karlos

Yeah I wanted 7x13 show rims, but since it's charged now put the 10s on to track prep it instead, should be fun and nice mini's lads, jelous much! haha


----------



## NurburgDetail-1

I know its all preference but can someone explain what they see in the new mini?


----------



## NorthernNick

Turkleton said:


>


love the CF rear diffuser, where's that from?
looks great!


----------



## dalecyt

my cooper- also my first ever car,love it:


----------



## Turkleton

northernfez said:


> love the CF rear diffuser, where's that from?
> looks great!


All factory specced JCW kit :thumb:


----------



## McClane

SWMBO's (if that counts) :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Here's my girlfriends Mini Cooper with the works body kit, lamps and tinted windows:



















And here's her Mums JCW - little beast, fully loaded with all the leather and Nav and everything inside! Awesome little machine!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

NurburgDetail said:


> I know its all preference but can someone explain what they see in the new mini?


Continuation of the classic mini legend, go kart handling as standard 

Rover launched the new MINI as we know it today back in 1997.

See youtube link





It was when Rover was sold by BMW that the MINI production line was moved from Longbridge to Oxford and the Rover 75 production line from Oxford (cowley) to Longbridge.

BMW refined the work already carried out by Rover but some of their weaknesses still existed. i.e. the Midlands gearbox in the 2001 - 2004 MINI One & Cooper Models.

Unfortunately there is a lot of new MINI hatred still out there, most of them have never driven them to be honest or are just following the trend from their other classic counterparts. There was the same problem when Rover introduced the new Rover Mini Cooper back in the early 90's from the original Cooper owners. Also if it wasn't for BMW the classic Mini wouldn't of lasted as long, the mpi models would never of happened if it hadn't of been for their extensive redesigning to meet safety standards


----------



## Phil1971

My Yr. 2000 Mini Cooper Sport with S-Works conversion. Had it since new.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Phil1971 said:


> My Yr. 2000 Mini Cooper Sport with S-Works conversion. Had it since new.


Stunning :doublesho

I love the bumper over riders on the sports packs :driver:


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't by the way.










Well, to be honest, I don't know if I do or don't, I haven't tried it :lol:

And my other car










I'll try to get some pictures of the audio in it another time. My friend Iain is a bit of a master at making/fitting noisy bits.  You can just make out the sub above.


----------



## Phil1971

Very nice indeed. Love the seats. Tyre pattern on those Yokos is is lush, want them for my sports pack wheels....


----------



## Derekh929

Just getting my pics sorted out on my imac what is max size and any tips for quick upload , thanks derek


----------



## Derekh929

Hope the pic is attached now of my Cooper S after 12 hours work on it , tried to attach with quick reply and did not work


----------



## nortonski92

dalecyt said:


> my cooper- also my first ever car,love it:


May i ask where you got those Wheels. I love them:thumb:


----------



## robtech

good to see some real minis..lol not bmw's....sorry i'm an old school mini man and i still find it hard to associate the word mini with the bmw made ones.


----------



## davstt

being a classic mini nut i have had a few over the years ,like different styles depending on style of car but i still prefer 10,s as that was the original design and drive best on these ,here are some pics of a few of the many minis i have owned 

jaffa 10" mambas









toby 13" minlights

























sminty 10" gb,s










tigger2 10" gb's









rosie 13" minilights









and finally kenny on 10" revolites


----------



## andy_ad567

my working progress for the past 6 years look to be finished next year for my wedding.


----------



## OngarGTI

Aint posted on DW for ages, but just got my self this



















She's a little animal

so will be back very soon :thumb:


----------



## FiestaGirlie

Ooo... Thought I should add to this.

This is my girl, Molly. 2000 Cooper Sportspack.


----------



## Bratwurst

FiestaGirlie said:


>


What a shine! :doublesho

:thumb:

And davstt - Love the spotlight set-up on Toby :argie:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

id love a BRG & Silver Cooper Sport

Love the GP too


----------



## Grizzle

I'd love to be able to fit in a classic shape mini lol, Love that BRG one above its stunning.


----------



## Catho

Feel a bit out of my depth with all these stunning examples of the Mini, but here is my first car, a 1983 Mini Mayfair (with a few mods. fitted)

This photo was taken circa 1995 when I was just 19 !! *sobs*


----------



## Teale41

Phil1971 said:


> My Yr. 2000 Mini Cooper Sport with S-Works conversion. Had it since new.


Love It


----------



## Teale41

My 2002 Cooper S, ever evoling like many Mini owners


----------



## nortonski92

Dont have any of mine, but i have of my dads (Nortonski)

Mini Cooper S Camden










Think we used Zymol Vintage and not the Royale


----------



## Sportspack Mark

camden looks great Harry


----------



## ChrisJD

Catho said:


> Feel a bit out of my depth with all these stunning examples of the Mini, but here is my first car, a 1983 Mini Mayfair (with a few mods. fitted)
> 
> This photo was taken circa 1995 when I was just 19 !! *sobs*


My first car was 1983 Mini Mayfair too. I had mine in 1993 (at 17) I haven't got any pics unfortunately, always regret that, but mine was Black, with white wheels and spacers...

Some cracking Mini's in this thread. Love the orignal classic Minis:driver:

Chris.


----------



## Catho

> My first car was 1983 Mini Mayfair too. I had mine in 1993 (at 17) I haven't got any pics unfortunately, always regret that, but mine was Black, with white wheels and spacers...


That makes us the same age then Chris. :thumb:

The wheels I had before the Minilites in the photo were white Wellers, (also on spacers) they were the 'in' wheels at the time 

A couple of my mates had mini's but they were basic 1.0ltr, I always felt a bit smug about the fact that I had the 'velvety' seats and plastic dash!!

....Sad, I know.


----------



## nortonski92

Sportspack Mark said:


> camden looks great Harry


Thanks Mate. Need to give mine a good clean and a little detail then get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## si hoc

the wifes mini cooper park lane,


----------



## deanquartermain

I'll get a pic or two of my 2 up at the weekend


----------



## ChrisJD

Catho said:


> That makes us the same age then Chris. :thumb:
> 
> The wheels I had before the Minilites in the photo were white Wellers, (also on spacers) they were the 'in' wheels at the time
> 
> A couple of my mates had mini's but they were basic 1.0ltr, I always felt a bit smug about the fact that I had the 'velvety' seats and plastic dash!!
> 
> ....Sad, I know.


It does, I wasn't going to say anything about age:thumb: Seems so long ago

Chris.


----------



## Aero

Go on then if I have to  my brothers One convertible










Which he sold for this Cooper









Dads Cooper S (sold 2 years ago, I miss this car)


----------



## Bratwurst

^ That S is just stunning :argie: :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s

OngarGTI said:


> Aint posted on DW for ages, but just got my self this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a little animal
> 
> so will be back very soon :thumb:


Very nice!


----------



## jpmcc

My fJCW Mini :wave:


----------



## deanquartermain

Looking good everyone


----------



## smyrk

Heres my old sidewalk and the missus' Bini Cooper









And Heres a couple of my current van. (going to be getting pulled apart and re sprayed etc this winter, hopefully a new set of matching wheels.)


----------



## PooPer




----------



## RSPSTEVE

3 of my old minis 
MINI MAG FEATURED n plate sprite give the mk1 cooper treatment 

















MINI MAG AND MINI BOOK FEATURED 2000 miles from new ! mini cooper RSP 

























AND FINALLY turbo 150 bhp str8 cut box etc


























hope you like

Steve


----------



## Sportspack Mark

I don't like at all 

I ADORE


----------



## RSPSTEVE

Thanks .

Steve


----------



## smyrk

Miniturbo said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Steve


That turbo its a proper nice motor, ive got a turbo engine that been sat for a few years, just waiting for the right mini to pop so that i can put engine init as i dont want to turno ma van.did you do the work yourself?


----------



## RSPSTEVE

The Rsp was mint just needed polishing and showing..lol
The sprite was a 5k from new car original paint apart from the rear light conversion so the back panal was painted.
The turbo was bought like that but was very unfinished , those pics were taken the day it was going to the bodyshop for the full mk1 treatment inc hinges.

Someone made me and offer i counldnt refuse on it when it cam back as a mk1 

Didnt get any pics but i think i got a couple the guy who bought it posted , i,ll look.

Steve


----------



## hooley

Some cracking Minis here.

I will post up pic of my old mini later. Is it wrong that I like both the Old 'Mini' and the new 'MINI' ??


----------



## RSPSTEVE

hooley said:


> Is it wrong that I like both the Old 'Mini' and the new 'MINI' ??


Yes...lol


----------



## deanquartermain




----------



## L4CKL

poor quality as I had to scan a photo.

cobra bucket seat
998cc stage1 kit from mini sport.

brill first car and great for working on and forever fixing!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

hooley said:


> Some cracking Minis here.
> 
> I will post up pic of my old mini later. Is it wrong that I like both the Old 'Mini' and the new 'MINI' ??


Not at all :thumb: I love them both!

I think the ingrained dislike of the MINI's is wearing thin now. I do love annoying the haters at shows, some of them don't even know their facts :driver::doublesho and their classic knowledge isn't up to much either :lol:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Mine started out like this









Via



















































Done


----------



## Sportspack Mark

My 03 ONE started off like:










I added the following, after shopping around to get the best deal on everything!

OEM Chrome Line Exterior Retro Fit
OEM Chrome Cooper Grille
OEM JCW Exhaust Trim
MINI Cooper S Sills
MINI 17" S Spoke
MINI 17" Crown Spokes
OEM Chrome Line Interior Retro Fit
MINI Accessory Armrest
MINI Boost CD Player
Dension ICE Link Plus
MINI R50 Facelift Handbrake Console & Centre Storage Upgrade
MINI ONE Seven Gloss Black Mirror Caps
MINI Chili Red Mirror Caps
Black Bonnet Stripes
MINI Cooper Roof Spoiler
Halo Sidelights
MINI Accessory Rear Lights With Clear Indicator Lense
MINI Cooper S 2 Spoke Steering Wheel
MINI Leather Gear Knob
Wipac Spot Lights
MINI Spot Light Covers




































































Underside


----------



## Supermega

First MINI I ever owned










Number 2 @ The TopGear Test track










Number 3 and current


----------



## dubber

Miniturbo said:


> 3 of my old minis
> MINI MAG FEATURED n plate sprite give the mk1 cooper treatment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI MAG AND MINI BOOK FEATURED 2000 miles from new ! mini cooper RSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FINALLY turbo 150 bhp str8 cut box etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like
> 
> Steve


How did you obtain 150bhp from an a series steve? :argie: Was it a 1410 with offset crank


----------



## RSPSTEVE

1293 A+ Block with fresh rebore 
Turbo Crank Lightened and Balanced 
Standard Conrods Lightened and Balanced 
New Turbo Pistons with 14cc Dish 
New Morspeed 11 stud Turbo Head with 29cc Chambers 
New ARP bolts used in Head and Conrods 
New Phase 2 Avonbar Camshaft and Heat Treated Followers 
New Alloy Vernier Pulleys, duplex chain and new tensioner 
Lightened Flywheel 
New Grey Diaphragm 
New Paddle Clutch plate 
New clutch master cylinder, new slave cylinder, new clutch arm and braided hose 
New release bearing 
New Straight Cut Gearbox, using a clubman gear set 
New Timken Roller Bearing Straight Cut Drops 
New Kad Internal Gear Linkage and Quickshift 
New front mounted 10 Row Oil cooler 
New KAD adjustable oil pressure regulator 
T3 Turbo 
Braided turbo oil feed 
New Avonbar 12psi Actuator 
New Avonbar Dump valve 
Benross Machined Exhaust Elbow and Manifold 
New Metro Turbo Downpipe, fitted with Lambda sensor 
New Maniflow 2 inch Turbo Exhaust. 
Rebuilt Turbo Carb, with Needle and spring for 12psi (New from Avonbar) 
Large front mounted intercooler, with silicon and stainless steel pipe work 
New Nic R Stainless Steel Plenum Chamber 
New Fuel Pressure Regulator 
New Braided Fuel Pipe throughout. 
MPi Fuel Tank 
New MPi Fuel Pump and Sender 
Fuel Pump wired with inertia cut-out. 
New Water pump and fan 
New Minispares 2 Core radiator 
New KAD top engine Steady 
New Avonbar Ultimate Water pump top engine steady 
New KAD Lower Gearbox Engine Steady Kit 
Denso (Small) alternator 
New Stainless steel catch tank. 
Crank, timing cover and rocker cover breathers


----------



## dubber

Excellent, the next best mod for that would have been the front mounted rad :thumb:


----------



## RSPSTEVE

i havnt got many pics of it, but it was made into a mk1 lookalike after those pics , lights bumpers,door hinges,sliding windows, rose petal alloys etc but someone made me an offer on it i couldnt refuse so it went before i could take some pics .

Steve


----------



## kemslea

This is my 35th Anniversay model.


----------



## kemslea

and also the Cooper Sport before the 35th Anniversary


----------



## Bratwurst

^ two absolute belters!


----------



## sf1506

Some nice minis here


----------



## alexjb

Here's my baby


----------



## Flair

Here's my old S.


----------



## Sportspack Mark

kemslea said:


> This is my 35th Anniversay model.
> 
> View attachment 20978





kemslea said:


> and also the Cooper Sport before the 35th Anniversary
> View attachment 20981


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Two stunners right there :thumb:


----------



## floppy_dave

My '83 Sprite


----------



## Sportspack Mark

alexjb said:


> Here's my baby


Nice MINI, love Lightning Blue! Xenons too :thumb:



Flair said:


> Here's my old S.


Tidy and looks well modded, what all had you done to it?


----------



## Flair

Sportspack Mark said:


> Tidy and looks well modded, what all had you done to it?


Not great deal a had more plans but sold it due moving jobs and need more mpg

Kmt 17% pulley
GP Intercooler
Dave F airbox
Irridium plugs
Shrick cam
Spax rsx coilovers
6.9kg innovite wheel and parada tyres
Gtt disk and pads( not great but they was free)
Aero grills
Samco rad hoses and intake pipe.


----------



## Svig




----------



## EcosseGP

My MINI Cooper S JCW GP (bit of a mouthful I know) ..


----------



## lobotomy

Our old MCS:


MINI Cooper S by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


Mini CooperS by Adrian Gail, on Flickr


MINI Cooper S by Adrian Gail, on Flickr

We both loved it, not really sure why we got rid of it... just fancied a change!


----------



## pee

My old cooper-s sold a few years back...


































And the good old MINI one which got traded in for the vrs 6month back


----------



## Short1e

This is my other half's Mini Cooper S (Dennis)


----------



## Babalu826

Here's a pic of my 2nd Mini which is a 2011 Cooper S. Love this Car, pic was shot about 2 hours after Zymol Glasur was applied.


----------



## Rew

My old Cooper sportpack with 17k on the clock


----------



## Sportspack Mark

some class cars!


----------



## Grinnall v8

In bed with man flu so heres mine:thumb:

First our old mini/MINI's

This was the wife first wee cooper (called Molly) bought and then restored (was away for 5 days filming for Taggart episode ''An Eye for an Eye'')



















When finnished (its down Maybole way I'v been told)


















She sold it to buy this 









We then bought another classic as a weekend car (called Volvic)



















Which when we sold looked like this (it now in the hands of wee green minis brother in law:thumb


















I then bought another classic a BRG cooper for myself
which I swapped for one of my current fleet



















She then sold the red BMW MINI for a Micra had it less than a year and wanted another BMW MINI  so we bought this one



















She had this about 18 months and traded it in for her next one a Park Lane




























Which she sold for another  Micra ....... which was trade in for her current MINI

So here's what I have just now:thumb:

The wifes everyday car



















My everyday car (when I bought it looked like this)




























And with coilovers and JCW bodykit and a bit of de-chroming:thumb:





































My other MINI/mini in my shed are

My GP



















Red white and thunder Blue









My 1969 austin mini countryman










Next to a new COUNTRYMAN :doublesho










Going round Nurburgring









It has a 140db sound system fitted below is a thread of the install:thumb:
JL Audio install into my 1969 mini countryman 


And finally one I bought 6 months ago (don't know what I will do with it yet) but as you see above cars don't stay standard with me (bar the GP)
It a 1980 austin mini clubman 1275 GT




























Thats all just now:lol::lol: but :lol:there is changes already happing so will update when things get done:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

My name's Billy and I have a Mini addiction lol


----------



## Leopold

robtech said:


> good to see some real minis..lol not bmw's....sorry i'm an old school mini man and i still find it hard to associate the word mini with the bmw made ones.


I have to agree, i'm too a old school mini fan too..:thumb:


----------



## Leopold

Grinnall v8 said:


> My 1969 austin mini countryman


This is Lovely, a proper mini..:thumb:


----------



## dalecyt

Grinnall v8 said:


> My 1969 austin mini countryman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going round Nurburgring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a 140db sound system fitted below is a thread of the install:thumb:
> JL Audio install into my 1969 mini countryman


i was actually in audio advice when this was in, looked fantastic and the system was unbelievable!!


----------



## OngarGTI

Thought id add a few more of my GP as i just managed to give it a quick wipe and got some pics before the weather turned nasty again














































:wave:


----------



## OngarGTI

Grinnall v8 said:


> My GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red white and thunder Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


What number is your GP?


----------



## Grinnall v8

Its 0221 (still has the original tyres on it) 11500 miles on clock:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

OngarGTI - Great photos!

And nice car!


----------



## OngarGTI

i'm in number 1058 and just hit 20k,
Thanks for the comments, first chance i had at getting some photo's, 
all pics are in east london by canary wharf/ city airport

http://www.communitywalk.com/photos_and_driving_locations/map/1460790
Little link to show where i take pics


----------



## PooPer

Just 10 pages!!!.....Cmon


----------



## Drew

sold a few years back but good car.



















shame it was only a cooper s. i couldnt help buying all the JCW stuff. 2 best bits for me, Carbon fibre Dash and Spacrco seats. Loved them seats so much I bought a pair for my next car (fiesta st)










Oh and I really wish I had kept that stereo


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Forgot all about mums MINI!


































Added some chrome mirror caps and jcw side scuttles


----------



## Steampunk

And here's our 2008 MINI Cooper [Automatic] in Oxygen Blue:


IMGP3358 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3377 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3340 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3184 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3164 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3155 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr


IMGP3095 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

LSP is Dodo-Juice Supernatural Hybrid over Dodo-Juice Lime Prime.

We absolutely adore our MINI; named him and everything! This is the car that I learned to drive on, and I will always have a soft spot for them. I'm not too big of a fan of where BMW is taking the MINI line, as I believe it is completely against everything that Sir Alec Issigonis was trying to do with the original, but they're still fun cars. The new turbocharged Cooper S has a frankly insane amount of power, but I still prefer the more fluid feel of the standard Cooper. It's sad that the original Mini's are creeping up so high in price (Especially in the States, where people seem to be under the impression that $20K is an acceptable figure for a Mini parts car :wall:.), as they really are fantastic little cars.

Steampunk


----------



## Sportspack Mark

that looks great! I love oxygen blue

i totally agree with you on the whole extension of the MINI brand, however it is just that a brand now and not a car. which can have its advantages and disadvantages. Im still not convinced by the counterman, speedster or coupe. 

It will take a lot for me to part with my clubman I can tell you! It will likely be replaced with another clubman


----------



## Steampunk

Sportspack Mark said:


> that looks great! I love oxygen blue
> 
> i totally agree with you on the whole extension of the MINI brand, however it is just that a brand now and not a car. which can have its advantages and disadvantages. Im still not convinced by the counterman, speedster or coupe.
> 
> It will take a lot for me to part with my clubman I can tell you! It will likely be replaced with another clubman


Thank you for the compliment! We love oxygen blue to, and it's a real shame that they dropped it from the lineup.

I find it interesting that you agree with my viewpoint, as many people seem to quite happily follow where BMW is leading this brand. The original Mini was designed as an automobile with a social conscience; a true people's car. The fact that it was very fun to drive was a side effect of its innovatively utilitarian design, and this was only a piece of what made it great. The BMW MINI's do not have this social conscience, they are not cars of or for the people, and they do not reflect the need of society today. The average MINI that I see on the road in the USA (With the options that have been specified.), averages between $35,000 and $45,000 in value, and has been clearly marketed - at least in the USA - to the bourgeois boy racer. This no longer makes it a car for every man and woman, but a car for the fortunate few, which goes against everything that Issigonis was trying to create. I believe that the world needs another Mini, but BMW has decided to target its smallest car at the premium market, which is the only stable segment of the automotive industry at this time. As a business decision for BMW, it is a 10/10 move, as a continuation of Issigonis's Mini it is a 0/10 move.

Now, having said that, everyone that I know who owns a MINI (Including us!) loves it. It has a slight retro-funkyness, coupled with premium brand quality, and a very sporting feel. The lady of the house could not be parted from her MINI either, and as a whole BMW has created a very loyal clientele. The 'Brand Image' which they have built appeals almost universally, and I honestly do not think that if BMW had tried to create a faithful modern equivalent of the original that it would sell as well. It's that little bit of posh that subconsciously appeals to a hedonistic side of your psyche, and without it I don't think that the car would be as big of a sales success in the current consumer climate. Even BMC had a hard time trying to sell a utilitarian people's car during the early sixties without the help of the entertainment media of the era, and since then the stigma surrounding this type of vehicle has become even stronger.

However, even for most hardcore BMW MINI fans, the speedster, coupe, and countryman models are a bridge too far. I think that these models will appeal to previously untapped demographics, but at the cost of alienating their core market.

Steampunk


----------



## caddydaddyoad

built 14 years ago. now being rebuilt. 1959 and always a competition car......and in its original colour


----------



## ClubbyGar

My 79 Gt


----------



## Sportspack Mark

two nice cars, love that clubby


----------



## ClubbyGar

Sportspack Mark said:


> two nice cars, love that clubby


Why thank you


----------



## caddydaddyoad

now that clubman is spot on chief


----------



## carrera2s

ClubbyGar said:


> My 79 Gt


Fantastic!:thumb: Had one myself 1979 1275 Gt in Sandglow with brown velour and dunlop denovo tyres. Fitted wood and picket wood dash and clocks! Fab!:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

One of the nicest minis ive played with..


----------



## Auto Detox

Some really nice Minis there guys :thumb:


----------



## weejp

My recent purchase. 1 previous owner, FSH been well cared for - looking forward to improving the finer details......


















Not a patch on those stunning classic mini's - some amazing cars there.


----------



## kevin whittaker

My wife's "old" R50...










And her current "MINI" (bit of a cheek calling it a MINI IMO)


----------



## Turkleton

Well, I've decided on a Cooper S being my next car come renewal, just wondering what the general MPG of the R53 supercharged ones is? My mums old old one got 32 but that was driven mainly off the charger (she didn't like the whining) :lol:


----------



## Andyjt

Depends how you drive it. Ive seen R53's returning low 20's (sometime less) with some drivers.


----------



## MattOz

My wifes R53 Cooper with JCW goodies. Currently on Pistonheads as she fancies an R56 Cooper S or D. Love the current car mind you. It's done us proud.


----------



## Turkleton

Andyjt said:


> Depends how you drive it. Ive seen R53's returning low 20's (sometime less) with some drivers.


That's what's scaring me off them


----------



## Andyjt

Turkleton said:


> That's what's scaring me off them


I have a R56 Cooper S which is the newer turbo engine. I drive pretty hard and return about 34mpg. On the motorway you can get betweeen 45-50mpg.

If you can stretch to a R56 then i think you would be better off.


----------



## Turkleton

I'm looking at the R56's aswell, It'd be a fairly expensive R53 or a cheaper, lower spec R56 I'd be looking at, My mums had an R56 as well with a lot of works bits which I loved so it'd need to be one that looked something similar, I just find standard looking ones so boring


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Mines the left hand one


----------



## nortonski

Looking good, my Cooper S Camden has just been part ex'd for a Boxster S...wonder if I'll regret it....


----------



## Sportspack Mark

i think you shall! At least harry has the first gen though!


----------



## nortonski

Yeah, he wanted my S, just couldn't stretch to the £6k insurance...lol...


----------



## Ady b

Looking good Mark !!!! Where did you take the photo of your mini going through the water ? :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Ady b said:


> Looking good Mark !!!! Where did you take the photo of your mini going through the water ? :thumb:


Thanks, that was up at Ballypatrick forest park up the north coast :thumb:


----------



## pooma

Well I'm an old Mini fan and was in the camp of "It's not a Mini it's a BMW" I want a Mini in my life again but keep finding myself drawn to the BMW ones as a comfy daily driver rather than the harsher classic Mini. Will just have to see whether the head or heart rules when the time comes.

Anyway, some stunning Minis and MINIS in here. Here are a cuple of shots of the last Mini I owned, a Cooper that broke my heart when I sold it.




























Happiness is Mini shaped.


----------



## Bratwurst

I've been in countless classics where the ride is noticeably more comfortable than a MINI.

My bro's S, my wife's old cooper and my old MINI's were bloody murder around town and over bumps, especially the models with the sports suspension.

A classic with a set of wheels/tyres with a chance of a good profile (12's at most), a set of moulton smootharide cones, fresh shocks and fresh bushes and you're sorted. :thumb:


----------



## pooma

I must admit wee green, when the time comes I'd be surprised if my heart doesn't rule my head and I end up with another classic shape, I've always fancied a sportpack as I loved the look of them from the moment they were released, but there again there is something so right about a mini on 10's


----------



## Bratwurst

Hell yeah - 10's just look perfect :argie:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

pooma said:


> Happiness is Mini shaped.


Regardless of the shape I totally agree :thumb:

Post 93 on in a classic has BMW influence :lol: I have to admit when you ditch the run flats the ride improves greatly

I can't wait to be able to have a classic for the weekends and keep my big Clubby for the daily trekking about


----------



## Bratwurst

Wee update on mine... finally complete and ready for another season.
Fresh paint all over, new stickers (in proper Old English White! - can't stand cream roofed mini's with white decals ), new cones, shocks, knuckles, radius arms and hi-los. Refurbed wheels (x2 sets) and new tyres (a winter and a summer set) 

























All I need now to make me feel it's finished is more of a power upgrade, but that's taking some saving. Hopefully I can make it happen later in the year.

Sorry about the crappy fuzzy photos


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Old and New


----------



## MLAM

Love the Hampton,

I have to say though, can you get a much bigger Window Sticker?


----------



## Sportspack Mark

MLAM said:


> Love the Hampton,
> 
> I have to say though, can you get a much bigger Window Sticker?


:lol: Its a small rear window


----------



## simonjames

dalecyt said:


> my cooper- also my first ever car,love it:


love the cooper :thumb: , how do you spot lights mount through the grill??


----------



## simonjames

My mooper


----------



## Turkleton

Turkleton said:


> Well, I've decided on a Cooper S being my next car come renewal, just wondering what the general MPG of the R53 supercharged ones is? My mums old old one got 32 but that was driven mainly off the charger (she didn't like the whining) :lol:


Didn't realise I hadn't actually put a picture up, I got one a while ago 









In search of 3 17" Bullet Wheels if anyone knows of any?


----------



## angelsguardian

Here's our new Countryman Cooper SD All4 Auto. Love it.


----------



## andy-mcq

my aswell add mine up


----------



## Jammy J

Turkleton said:


> Didn't realise I hadn't actually put a picture up, I got one a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In search of 3 17" Bullet Wheels if anyone knows of any?


Lovely! Everything about it....


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

This is my Mum's Cooper but I am currently driving it while my Evo is off the road. Great little cars, I can imagine the Cooper S's and Works are loads of fun.


----------



## DMcC

Few pics of my fathers 1980 Austin Mini Special 1100 with 6k from new.


----------



## McClane

Guys, sorry - I bumping this thread - as it's full of Mini owners. Any of you running a new shape mini and want to get it ready for Winter this year?

You must be lurking somewhere!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=260631


----------



## jb93

I'll join the party :wave:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631421544958/


----------



## adammcs

Few of mine!! Couple pics from waxstock


----------



## j4m1e

The mini


----------



## Glaschu

My wee BRG R50.....


----------



## jb93

adammcs said:


> Few of mine!! Couple pics from waxstock


Been following your thread on Minitorque, soooo nice :argie: :thumb:

Were you at MITP, because I think I followed you to the club stand


----------



## Turkleton

My new wheels 








My insides...


----------



## adammcs

jb93 said:


> Been following your thread on Minitorque, soooo nice :argie: :thumb:
> 
> Were you at MITP, because I think I followed you to the club stand


Yes mate I was  was to bloody hot that day lol


----------



## jb93

adammcs said:


> Yes mate I was  was to bloody hot that day lol


It took us 4ish hours to get down on the saturday, and it was even hotter.... I don't have the luxury of aircon  I think you could have cooked a pizza on the dash rail


----------



## cossierick

One of mine


----------



## lofty

Wife's new Starlight Blue MINI Paceman Cooper S ALL4


----------



## Coopertim

Edit.


----------



## Twizz

^^ Thats the beast currently on the road (94 SPi)... ^^That was done purely with SRP, I hadn't yet discovered DW!

The others include a '90 1275 City, a '88 998 City, a '85 998 Mayfair, two '97 1275 Cooper MPi's, a '92 1275 SPi (which was a CAT B write off therefore was stripped - the shell had more holes than a cheese grater), a recent purchase of a '80/81 Mini (still to be collected) and hopefully going to see a man about a MK3 Cooper 1275 S...


----------



## Buddrow

My 2000 Mini Cooper Sport.


----------



## Natalie

Buddrow that's my dream Mini :argie: 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natalie

I've had two limited editions

Milly the Racing Green 









Daisy my Equinox 









Really wish I'd never sold Daisy


----------



## Stevesuds

Our latest project


----------



## Twizz

Natalie said:


> Daisy my Equinox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wish I'd never sold Daisy


Buy another! There's the IMM being brought to the UK in 2014!


----------



## Natalie

Twizz said:


> Buy another! There's the IMM being brought to the UK in 2014!


I will one day but I wouldn't have another as a daily & I'd want a garage to keep her in too.


----------



## G105ALY

My old Cooper S Hartge.....


----------



## aiky007

*here's mine*

our first mini it was a minter for its age








and here's our 2nd one, rare colour the gold pics don't do it justice :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1-

What's with the wheels on those mini's


----------



## Turkleton

I bought some new brakes...


----------



## Bratwurst

Not a lot of space in between there lol :doublesho  :thumb:


----------



## JimminyBob

Our immaculate 1275GT, as you can see I've detailed it to within an inch of it's life, can anyone recommend a good wax to protect the pristine paintwork?


----------



## Natalie

JimminyBob said:


> Our immaculate 1275GT, as you can see I've detailed it to within an inch of it's life, can anyone recommend a good wax to protect the pristine paintwork?


Love it  first car of my parents I remember was their 1275 GT :argie:


----------



## Turkleton

My brothers new one!


----------



## Teale41

2002 Mini Cooper S


----------



## Daddy Cool

My Wife's Clubby S








:


----------



## Coopertim

Turkleton said:


> My brothers new one!


Just saw one of these on the way back from work in lincoln, soper bmw also had one on the forecourt. Pretty epic but too gawdy for me. Be fab if it was available in a more murdered out look


----------



## Ryanjdover

My R56 MCS


----------



## Turkleton

Coopertim said:


> Just saw one of these on the way back from work in lincoln, soper bmw also had one on the forecourt. Pretty epic but too gawdy for me. Be fab if it was available in a more murdered out look


They are pretty in your face now, sometimes I get tempted to rip all the stickers off for him but in real life it's quite something


----------



## SuperColin

Here's mine  [email protected]


----------



## Bratwurst

^
Very, VERY Nice :argie: :thumb:
Must go like a ******* too with 240bhp :doublesho


----------



## ger1275gt

My GT. Not quite immaculate, but getting there.


----------



## SuperColin

Superb !!


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh aye, I like that! :argie: :thumb: :driver:


----------



## Theycallmepaul

My friends mini's 


IMG_1450 by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


IMG_1437 by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


IMG_1436 by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


IMG_1475 by theycallmepaul, on Flickr


----------



## Sportspack Mark

At Goodwood! Me and a little known Mini rally driver.....


----------



## Sportspack Mark

My clubby


----------



## Ryanjdover

So funny seeing familiar cars and faces from other forums Mark. Clubbie looks bang on as per usual mate


----------



## Bristle Hound

Our MINI John Cooper Works


----------



## Jdudley90

My SD with JCW pack.


----------



## Webbianno

Thought I put your mini's cooper s brother


----------



## carl robson

Don't own the car just gave it a quick spruce up


----------



## ChrisST

My new daily driver..:driver:

Eclipse Grey Cooper S Chilli Pack and 17s.

Sorry about the iPhone picture quality in low light..














































Now sporting a full LED interior lighting upgrade..


----------



## winrya

The wifes SD..


----------



## davstt

my latest mini


----------



## cgonzalez82

Heres my 2005 Mini Cooper S R53...


----------



## frosty90

My Mini  currently being restored nearly ready to be resprayed again after subframe and sill have been replaced.


----------



## Dift

cgonzalez82 said:


> Heres my 2005 Mini Cooper S R53...


Never been a massive fan of silver cars, but that is cracking!

Love the 'minilite' style wheels. Lovely!

Do I spot a mini torque sticker too?


----------



## JwilliamsM

when i detailed my girlfriends mini one last year, lovely red. anyone know what the name of it is?


----------



## Dift

It's Chilli red. 

The wife has just got a ONE in that colour... Can't wait to polish it in the spring!


----------



## JwilliamsM

Dift said:


> It's Chilli red.
> 
> The wife has just got a ONE in that colour... Can't wait to polish it in the spring!


Thanks, it should come up nice. When i did hers i used the megs microfibre system and a das6 pro, removed all marks with ease.
Nice car for a girl but not a bloke u agree? :lol:


----------



## Dift

jayz_son said:


> Thanks, it should come up nice. When i did hers i used the megs microfibre system and a das6 pro, removed all marks with ease.
> Nice car for a girl but not a bloke u agree? :lol:


Meh, I couldn't care less  , it's a great drive and takes me back to my old Mini 30.
I do find it amusing when a bloke pulls up along side at traffic lights and has a sneaky look to check out the girl driving it, only to see much cheeky mug smiling back.


----------



## Ppinno

Here's my daily 08 clubman cooper s
















And then my pride and joy/ money pit 
Don't look at the wheels..
















Not the most recent pics, but the colour is still the same


----------



## Turkleton

Dift said:


> Meh, I couldn't care less  , it's a great drive and takes me back to my old Mini 30.
> I do find it amusing when a bloke pulls up along side at traffic lights and has a sneaky look to check out the girl driving it, *only to see much cheeky mug smiling back.*


I know that look :lol:
Always good when you both look at each other knowing what the other was thinking


----------



## Dift

Looks like our mini one will be wearing 15" wheels a little longer, just picked up a set of steelies with nearly new (7mm tread) Michelins for £50... Brucie bonus.


----------



## kevoque

This mini used to be mine but now my brothers!


----------



## Dift

I remember that one from years and years ago (if I'm correct?). Did it feature in Mini world/Mini Magazine?
That was (I guess still is), absolutely stunning!


----------



## kevoque

Hi Drift yes it did and still looks the same and still winning trophies everywhere it goes ! Lol


----------



## Teale41

My 2002 MCS

http://

http://


----------



## JwilliamsM

Dift said:


> Meh, I couldn't care less  , it's a great drive and takes me back to my old Mini 30.
> I do find it amusing when a bloke pulls up along side at traffic lights and has a sneaky look to check out the girl driving it, only to see much cheeky mug smiling back.


Haha. Usually do see smart birds driving them. 
I would have a JCW though, ive heard they are so much fun to drive, like a FWD elise


----------



## JwilliamsM

kevoque said:


> This mini used to be mine but now my brothers!


Awesome, what tyres are they??


----------



## Grahamwm

Wifes cooper with various jcw bits


----------



## mjracing

The Mrs attempt


----------



## ex-mooseman

Mrs. Mooseman' set of wheels


----------



## alexjb

I've posted in the thread a couple of times before as I love Mini's and have had three in the last 4 or so years.

Here is my current Coupe...













I love it!!  :car:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Here's mine finished in AF Spirit wax.

Photos from my phone so excuse the quality.


----------



## 4d_dc2

Hello fellow Mini lovers Here's a couple of pics of my Lady's 61 plate Mini JCW
Her names Alice if you hadn't guessed


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

^^^ I'm actually in the process of deciding whether to get a JCW (same colour) or a Focus RS next.... I think your missus got the best colours available


----------



## tigercub

JBirchy said:


> Here's my girlfriends Mini Cooper with the works body kit, lamps and tinted windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's her Mums JCW - little beast, fully loaded with all the leather and Nav and everything inside! Awesome little machine!


Love it looks like mine :thumb:


----------



## *Pete*

Just picked my JCW up.......Order placed at CYC........Now waiting for nice weather to get it cleaned up!!!  :thumb:







I'll post a write up when I clean it with more photo's


----------



## kartman

Some lovely minis in this thread, probably seen loads at show and not realised their owners are on here. Here is mine, currently in the process of a bare shell rebuild again as the sills needed sorting and a few things niggled me!









Here it is after its final wash before the rebuild started.









A few from MITP last year

























And some from Waxstock

















Full respray, new wheels, entire suspension renewal with added camber and more lows, mk2 rear lights, maybe a mk1 grille and a few other styling tweaks all currently underway


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

kartman said:


> Some lovely minis in this thread, probably seen loads at show and not realised their owners are on here. Here is mine, currently in the process of a bare shell rebuild again as the sills needed sorting and a few things niggled me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after its final wash before the rebuild started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from MITP last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some from Waxstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full respray, new wheels, entire suspension renewal with added camber and more lows, mk2 rear lights, maybe a mk1 grille and a few other styling tweaks all currently underway


Now THAT is one seriously cool mini :thumb:


----------



## gar1380

heres a few of mine

























and a friends wedding


----------



## EcosseGP

A couple of my daily driver ..


----------



## kartman

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Now THAT is one seriously cool mini :thumb:


Thanks dude. Will be even better in a few months.


----------



## GNshaving

kevoque said:


> This mini used to be mine but now my brothers!


Now thats STUNNING :doublesho


----------



## kartman

GNshaving said:


> Now thats STUNNING :doublesho


Having seen this car on person I can vouch for how epic it is. However it's the main reason I now want to shell out nearly 200 quid for a mk1 grille for mine!


----------



## kevoque

GNshaving said:


> Now thats STUNNING :doublesho


Cheers Ryan 
A lot of hours went into it ! It's been in the family since new !! :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

kevoque said:


> Cheers Ryan
> A lot of hours went into it ! It's been in the family since new !! :thumb:


Wow thats Awesome! really like it! :thumb:


----------



## MCSJase




----------



## MINIMark

My first MINI - an R56 1.4 - but needed more room.....


DSCF5453 by mark.shahroozi, on Flickr

.....so bought this Countryman Cooper D! Put the stripes on myself!


IMG_8466 by mark.shahroozi, on Flickr

Decided I didn't like them anymore, so peeled them off this afternoon. Now looking lovely after a coat of PB Blackhole & White Diamond and AF Tough Coat! (a bit blurry sorry) 


IMG_8627 by mark.shahroozi, on Flickr

:driver:


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Just found this pic on my Instagram from last year, I thought I'd share it with you lot... Old school and new school! (Image from my phone so not amazing quality)


----------



## Coopertim

No longer with me, miss her but I love my 118i M


----------



## badly_dubbed

karas 998 auto from a few years ago


----------



## luke-m-j

jayz_son said:


> Awesome, what tyres are they??


Yoko A048 I think.


----------



## Jammy J

Anyone got a new f56?


----------



## Mini devil

kevoque said:


> This mini used to be mine but now my brothers!


On another level :thumb::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Mini devil

My old girl 


And the new girl


----------



## Turkleton

Gave it a quick machine with Lime Prime then some Hard Candy the other week


----------



## Bluffin

kartman said:


> Some lovely minis in this thread, probably seen loads at show and not realised their owners are on here. Here is mine, currently in the process of a bare shell rebuild again as the sills needed sorting and a few things niggled me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is after its final wash before the rebuild started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from MITP last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some from Waxstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full respray, new wheels, entire suspension renewal with added camber and more lows, mk2 rear lights, maybe a mk1 grille and a few other styling tweaks all currently underway


I think we need to start playing a game of Where's Sheldon, he seems to crop up all over the place 

key: Sheldon is the mini to the right of Kartman's, top 2 photos


----------



## ShaunaFTW

Some lovely classics in here! Here's mine how he currently looks which gives plenty of binis (and other cars!) a bit of a shock, can you spot why ?


----------



## Christian6984

Jammy J said:


> Anyone got a new f56?


----------



## Bluffin

Group shot, Sidewalk at the back isn't mine any more


----------



## Jammy J

Christian6984 said:


>


Nice :thumb: got one myself..


----------



## tightlines




----------



## Christian6984

Jammy J said:


> Nice :thumb: got one myself..


Won mine for a year so will keep the miles of the fiesta st, there a good little car tho and the technology is brilliant plus a touch more economical, although the cost is a bit scary, I put the spec in on the MINI configurator and this cooper is roughly around £21.5K :doublesho


----------



## DAIR

My Mini GP. Have had for about a month and a half now. Loving it!




























IMG_9816 by Nicholas R Horne, on Flickr


----------



## Christian6984

Very nice :thumb: ^


----------



## DAIR

Thanks!


----------



## Jdudley90

DAIR said:


> My Mini GP. Have had for about a month and a half now. Loving it!


What I would do for that!


----------



## DAIR

Jdudley90 said:


> What I would do for that!


Oh please continue. You may have something I want lol!


----------



## ax_mad

Loving the GP DAIR, good choice of dealership too

My R53


----------



## harmonic

Here's my JCW210


----------



## Guss

Jammy J said:


> Anyone got a new f56?


Here's mine, officially named Domino.


----------



## Christian6984

Guss said:


> Here's mine, officially named Domino.


oh i like that alot! thunder grey i presume?


----------



## Smithyithy




----------



## qwerty94

Lovely mini!


----------



## Smithyithy

Thankyou, I love it so far, very pleased with it.

Plan to change the wheels, suspension, exhaust next year, and have some parts colour-coded or changed slightly.


----------



## Guss

Christian6984 said:


> oh i like that alot! thunder grey i presume?


Sure is


----------



## Christian6984

Guss said:


> Sure is


its best colour the car comes in IMO, shame its a Cooper S only colour!


----------



## ozzy

Christian6984 said:


> its best colour the car comes in IMO, shame its a Cooper S only colour!


No!...... Colour first seen on the R56 GP.. was exclusive to that car then.


----------



## Serkie

More here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339704


----------



## Guss

Christian6984 said:


> its best colour the car comes in IMO, shame its a Cooper S only colour!


I maybe a little biased but the Cooper S was the only model on my wish list. I did drive the 1.5 Cooper but I didn't like the sound it made. The performance wasn't bad, obviously not as quick as the S but not bad.

The colour was not my first choice. TBO I wanted BRG but it wasn't worth the argument with the other half and we settled on white/silver. I then changed my mind again (after ordering) and changed it to thunder gray. Quite pleased with it though


----------



## percymon

Girlfriends 'Justa' - had it 5 weeks and enjoyed it hugely. Nice spec with CHILI pack, pano roof, chrome trim packs etc..



Got its winter wheels fitted today - 15" non run flats are far better ride quality then the 16" RFT summers (rubbish phone pic !)


----------



## DAIR

*Nsfw*

This is what my car looked like after the drive back from Goodwood (Pistonheads Sunday Service) on Sunday.....



IMG_0173 by Nicholas R Horne, on Flickr

A mate suggested I give it a rinse before I get it detailed next week.


----------



## Smithyithy

smithyithy said:


> The car was away for the weekend to have an Enhancement Detail and Gtechniq Protection Package at Midlands Car Care, Russ handed me the keys back this morning and it looks pretty damn good! Hope Russ doesn't mind me posting this.
> 
> Car was washed, decon'd and clayed. 2-stage machine polish to remove any swirls and light defects. Gtechniq package consists of Exo V2 on the paintwork, C5 on the wheels, G1 on the glass, I1 on the mats, L1 on the leather and CarPro DLUX on the external plastics.
> 
> I've stocked up on a bunch of new cleaning stuff so hopefully I can keep it looking this clean


----------



## DLGWRX02

OK she's not mine but my mums little run around

A JCW Mini roadster and how it started life out


Then with in a week of spotting quite a few others in the same colour, the decision was made and a new colour scheme installed.






Since these were taken it has now been fitted with the genuine Mini DRL's and also a pair of genuine mini spots aswell, as soon as i get tthe pic i will add it to the collection.


----------



## percymon

percymon said:


> Girlfriends 'Justa' - had it 5 weeks and enjoyed it hugely. Nice spec with CHILI pack, pano roof, chrome trim packs etc..


Hmmm - enjoyed it a bit too much; bought myself this..


----------



## DAIR

Had the mini detailed on wednesday

From :



To :


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Bump!


----------



## Jester.




----------



## Pittsy

You have all probably seen this enough but this is Mrs P's Cooper S which she sometimes lets me drive :thumb:


----------



## Boostaholic

kevoque said:


> This mini used to be mine but now my brothers!


Wow same amazing cars in this thread even the BMWs ain't bad :lol:

But this is just the best mini it's truely stunning!

What is the spec of the engine etc??


----------



## Turkleton

My favorite picture right now...


----------



## Carvell




----------



## alexjb

Turkleton said:


> My favorite picture right now...


Beautiful GP!

What are the wheels please?


----------



## Turkleton

alexjb said:


> Beautiful GP!
> 
> What are the wheels please?


Thanks 
Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 - 17x7.5 ET35 gives a pretty perfect fitment


----------



## alexjb

Turkleton said:


> Thanks
> Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2 - 17x7.5 ET35 gives a pretty perfect fitment


Thanks mate, much appreciated. 
Can't decide on these or OZ Leggenda's for my Mini!!


----------



## Turkleton

alexjb said:


> Thanks mate, much appreciated.
> Can't decide on these or OZ Leggenda's for my Mini!!


Leggenda's in the right colour are pretty damn nice! I'm so tempted by a set of red Allegerita's but don't have £1000 to spunk on wheels!


----------



## tightlines

Third black mini iv had i told my self i wouldn't have another black car,keeps me busy thou


----------



## sgllan89

The collection



65 cooper s



My r56 cooper s (sold now)


----------



## fozzy

The 65 Cooper S is stunning.


----------



## sgllan89

fozzy said:


> The 65 Cooper S is stunning.


thank you my dad restored it back in 1999 still going today getting to the point where its needing a few bits replaced though.


----------



## Moet1974

.



My own little R53. However my wife would argue who's exactly it is. Nightmare to keep looking good but epic when detailed fully.


----------



## Bristle Hound

The wife's MINI Cooper S 5 door :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton

My old one:

The current one:

The mothers new one:


----------



## R0B

My current F56 JCW

Thought I'd go for an arty shot ..... it didn't work lol


----------



## uberbmw

I saw one of these the other day and it was shooting bloody flames! 05 plate I think it was


----------



## Tomm

Here is mine... Well one of them anyway.

1967 MkII Mini Cooper


----------



## rob267

Tomm said:


> Here is mine... Well one of them anyway.
> 
> 1967 MkII Mini Cooper


Thats looks so cool. Love the spots on the front.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomm

Thanks very much. Very quirky, isn't incredibly fast with 75hp but does have a 5 speed box! 

I work with a chap who has a Gen1 GP. Two very different machines, but similar in their own way.


----------



## fozzy

Tomm said:


> Here is mine... Well one of them anyway.
> 
> 1967 MkII Mini Cooper


Thats lovely mate, really nice example


----------



## georgeandpeppa

At last I can post here!

Been looking for a Mini for an age, came close years ago but at last I got there. In need of some TLC, but more then do able. May start a thread if I can remember to take the camera with me when doing bits and pieces.


----------



## RDB85

*Show us your Minis*

Having had a 06 Park Lane for a year thought I would do a thread on Minis. So go on show us your cars 😀


----------



## Moet1974

Mrs M's 54 plate Cooper S.



Or mine just waiting for another bargain family car to come along!!!!


----------



## JwilliamsM

My old girl too delivery of this yesterday, Mini Cclubman John Cooper Works. Can't wait for nicer weather to give it a nice detail and protection
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr
Untitled by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## Cookies

Moet1974 said:


> Mrs M's 54 plate Cooper S.
> 
> 
> 
> Or mine just waiting for another bargain family car to come along!!!!


Lovely car chum. You might want to pop it into the 'show us your mini' thread lol

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242711

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Jcwminiadventures

Great thread but rather biased 

Here's my very naughty Sapphire (who I normally madly in love with but she's really testing that right now 

Seems she like dealers trips round Christmas 

Last month brand new clutch & now waiting on availability of a loan car as I can't drive her as timing chain gone & possibly more problems  Don't like her being 5!!


----------



## Forsh

Cookies said:


> Lovely car chum. You might want to pop it into the 'show us your mini' thread lol
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242711
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## G105ALY

I had a gorgeous 04 Hartge S back in the day....it had 7k on it when I bought it and had a very interesting name on the V5 as the previous owner!

It looked like this when I got it:







And this when I sold it 6 months later. I added the full JCW Aero Kit and lots of Carbon:


----------



## nick_mcuk

I think the title of this should be changed from "Mini" to "BMW 0.5 Series"    :lol:


----------



## ibiza55

Very good, it ain't a mini anymore, just a brand.


----------



## alexjb

There is already a thread for Mini's 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242711


----------



## m500dpp

As a fan of the original Mini (having owned one of the last Coopers and rebuilt one from scratch) I was always anti the BMW Mini, but in the end times do change!

Having sold our MX5 I was looking for a reasonably priced fun car and the Cooper S seemed to fit the bill. In the event I decided the Cooper would be quick enough, and so it has proved to be. I bought the car locally from a dealer and the service history after 17000 to its current 59000 was blank! Still im not bothered by service history and judge a car by how it drives and this drove well albeit it felt rather sluggish......

The car had an oil leak which turned out to be the rear main seal, quite a big job involving splitting the engine and gearbox, which the garage did under warranty, popping a new clutch in for me at the same time - result!

So that sorted I started looking over the mechanicals, the air filter was badly clogged and the plugs were due, so a BMC filter (KN Type) was ordered along with new plugs and were duly fitted. Whoah!!!! It has turned into an absolute beast the filter was clearly destroying the performance!!! On inspection the filter was dated July 2004 so was clearly the original!

Plug leads are on order as is the chrome interior trim kit. This will probably be the limit of mods as such. I have added bonnet stripes which I think finishes it off. Heres a poor picture given current crap weather:










So what is the bottom line, how does it compare to the original? I actually think it drives in a similar way but is more refined. Go kart handling is very familiar as is the rather choppy progress if you are harsh on the clutch. Power comes in at 4000 and for me theres as much power as I want going through the front wheels if you rev it round to the red line - The Cooper S must be really wild!!!

Im not sure about the more recent 5 door versions etc which really are moving away from the Mini concept, but I do think the hatch is a worthy successor to theoriginal. To those who shun the Bini in favour of the original, all I can say is swallow your pride and drive one and be prepared
to be pleasantly surprised

My daughter borrowed it one day and summed it up I think, great fun, fast, go kart handling, but I wouldnt want it as an everyday driver......


----------



## RobinsonNoah

My classic Mini,

Its a 1994 Mini 35.

DSC_0747 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

Untitled by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

and my daily driver Mini Clubman Diesel, it's not my favourite car but at 65mpg and £20 a year to tax, can't really go wrong! I've done 7k miles in it since I bought it in August 2016 and nothing has broken, it doesn't rattle, doesn't squeak etc.

DSC_0024 by NoahRobinson07, on Flickr

The only thing I plan todo to the clubman, is retro fit steering wheel controls.


----------



## dchapman88

Technically not mine, but my neighbours. 
He bought it at the end of the summer and asked if I'd polish it up for him on the day he collected it. Scrubbed up nicely for a 53 plate!


----------



## M123

I need a neighbour like you! Wouldn't say no to someone to offer to sort mine out!:lol:



dchapman88 said:


> Technically not mine, but my neighbours.
> He bought it at the end of the summer and asked if I'd polish it up for him on the day he collected it. Scrubbed up nicely for a 53 plate!


----------



## dchapman88

Haha never say no to an excuse to crack the machine out and get a car looking glossy!


----------



## Rob D 88

Always been in to keeping cars clean but only been in to detailing for about six months. Practiced with the DA on my car and the partner in crimes Mini Cooper S... Still think this shape Cooper S is the best and don't even look dated yet. This is nearly 10 years old!


----------



## Forsh

I wonder if those wheels are my favourite MINI wheel because I'm an Alfa fan?

Lovely!


----------



## Patch234

One I have recently bought for my daughter ..... But of course, after driving it home, I'll be driving it too! Lovely little driver


----------



## Steve220

Mine ready for a restoration!


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Mine with new 18" JCW R95 Alloys


----------



## Jimmy-Mac

My daughter treated herself to this.....

So I've took ownership of this as a toy to play with 

Will be getting gutted when I get home


----------



## paulgjohnston

Jimmy-Mac said:


> My daughter treated herself to this.....
> 
> So I've took ownership of this as a toy to play with
> 
> Will be getting gutted when I get home


Had a mini 7 in white like yours, fantastic car, hope you both have many happy hours of mini motoring!


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I took my Dads Mini Cooper Sport to MiniSport for a works 90BHP conversion. Lovely car before, even better now!


----------



## mt8

Just picked this Clubman Cooper s JCW Chilli pack up, sorry about the iPhone pics they look a lot better quality on the iPad. How do I resize these?


----------



## Teale41

Chris Donaldson said:


> I took my Dads Mini Cooper Sport to MiniSport for a works 90BHP conversion. Lovely car before, even better now!


More photographs please


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Teale41 said:


> More photographs please


I don't have many photos of it at the moment. It is currently in storage as my parents sold their house and moved into rented accommodation whilst having a place built for them. This is the car with its old number plate on just before having the conversion done. In this photo it has the light protectors on and 7x13 Superlite wheels. 
The original photo I posted was taken in the MiniSport car park on the day of the conversion. I had taken the light protectors off as I drove a couple of hundred miles in the dark with the lights on and was worried about melting them and had put on the original 6x13 wheels so I reduced the risk of stone chipping the rear arches since I was doing a large journey. We have all the standard parts so we can return it to standard at any time but have the odd thing here and there that we changed to make it look how my dad wanted it.

Here it is parked next to my Cosworth.


----------



## cyclopse

Our Cooper D that was purchased a week ago.

[URL=http://s1250.photobucket.com/user/cyclopse14/media/20170319_132741.jpg.html]


----------



## Toolslinger

My new mini


----------



## Tomm

A048's on that sportspack up there suggests to me that it's driven well, which is always nice to see.


----------



## Forsh

Rubber perv!


----------



## Tomm

Forsh said:


> Rubber perv!


Probably rather fitting :lol:

A few pages back I posted a photo of my classic MKII...



Tomm said:


> Here is mine... Well one of them anyway.
> 
> 1967 MkII Mini Cooper


After a lot of thought, like far too much thought I bought this.



Very happy with it so far. Don't like the wheel colour so that's going to be changed and I'm contemplating wrapping the roof and spoiler black.

Other than that it needs a good correction to get rid of a load of swirls, however this is something I've never done before so please stand by for a thread in the near future asking a lot of very basic questions.


----------



## Christian6984

A few i never posted after coating with Gyeon Prime


----------



## cactusbob

Here's my 2010 Cooper S (when I say mine I'm using the term loosely as I narrowly escaped trading in towards an Audi A5 this week - my wife is going to keep it to replace her 06 A class)


----------



## Boostaholic

Now spring has sprung have any Minis come out of hibernation?

Get some pics up guys :thumb:


----------



## forge197

Not had chance to do a detailing on it yet, only had a couple of weeks.


----------



## gex23

2013 JCW w/N18 lump. Totally stock.

20170405_191245 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20170405_191259 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

20170405_191309 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## Nick-ST

Only one I have so far. Clubman Cooper D Soho Edition


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Thread bump in the hope of seeing some more Minis/MINIs, with my Cooper Sport 500, to which I've recently given the winter spit and polish treatment.


----------



## Turkleton

Third MINI now...
First Hyper Blue, then Thunder Grey, now Kite Blue!


----------



## Mr Ben

She's a beauty BlueIn2Red :argie:



BlueIn2Red said:


> Thread bump in the hope of seeing some more Minis/MINIs, with my Cooper Sport 500, to which I've recently given the winter spit and polish treatment.


----------



## Lolly

My old R53 - saving for another one this year as I miss it so much 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pee

Lolly said:


> My old R53 - saving for another one this year as I miss it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black eye purple has to be one of the best colours mini did :argie:


----------



## Lolly

pee said:


> Black eye purple has to be one of the best colours mini did :argie:


I never understood why they only did it for 2 years, the metallic purple/blue/pink fleck in it shines up a treat


----------



## BlueIn2Red

Lolly said:


> I never understood why they only did it for 2 years, the metallic purple/blue/pink fleck in it shines up a treat


I remember when TVR did similar paints that they had to stop due to some silly EU law about the type of paints that can be used, perhaps it affected BMW too?


----------



## Lolly

BlueIn2Red said:


> I remember when TVR did similar paints that they had to stop due to some silly EU law about the type of paints that can be used, perhaps it affected BMW too?


No idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonpj145

The wife's 2018 Mini Cooper S in Caribbean Aqua. What a car, I keep pinching it to drive to work.


----------



## Teale41

2002 Mini Cooper S










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

